# Ficarra e Picone



## Blu71 (25 Ottobre 2014)

I due comici siciliani sono in coppia dal 1993. Molti i programmi televisivi a cui hanno preso parte e sono stati anche conduttori di Striscia la notizia.
Il duo ha all'attivo tra i propri film Nati Stanchi, Il 7 e l' 8, Anche se è amore non si vede, La Matassa ed Andiamo a quel paese (di prossima uscita).


----------



## Blu71 (25 Ottobre 2014)

Lo sketch in cui interpretano dei calciatori interisti


----------



## Blu71 (25 Ottobre 2014)

Ficarra e Picone e i conti bancari ...


----------



## Blu71 (25 Ottobre 2014)

Su Berlusoconi


----------



## Blu71 (25 Ottobre 2014)

Il trailer del film in uscita


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Ottobre 2014)

Non dei fenomeni, ma molto meglio di molti altri pseudo comici in voga al momento.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Ottobre 2014)

Non sono malvagi, qualche risata te la fanno fare e per me sono gli unici degni di poter sostituire Greggio a Striscia.


----------



## Hammer (26 Ottobre 2014)

Ai tempi di splendore di Zelig, con gli sketch delle panchine, mi facevano spisciare. Per me sono decisamente una spanna sopra della gente di Colorado


----------



## juventino (26 Ottobre 2014)

Mi strappano qualche sorriso, soprattutto perché sono più comici da sketch piuttosto che da cabaret (che ritengo abominevole).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Ottobre 2014)

Già, sono gli unici degni in grado di sostituire Greggio (e aggiungo la Hunziker) a Striscia.


----------

